# It's Friday, and I'm here!



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

Is anyone else?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

Me too! Late but here! Lol!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

I went venturing off to Pinterest. Was looking at food recipes.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

hahahaha! I was out waiting for the bus thinking that I totally missed when we were all going to meet!

So our plan for this week is no food after 6pm?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh gosh, do we have to do a shared goal? Lol

My husband is a dessert kinda guy, and we always sit down and watch a movie in the evening. It would be torture for him to make popcorn (kettle corn) and me not eat a small bowl.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

Naw you don't have too! But I'm going to try to do it.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to try also. But I can't make any promises. 

Have you had any success yet, or are you trying to "get all the junk food out of the house"?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

Hahahahaha yeah right I just bought those 3 cheese cakes! We ate one, one is in the freezer, and I sent one with hubby to work! I crave sweets, so I have been trying to eat a spoon full of peanut butter instead of actual cookies or cake. It's working, so far..... lol!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

That's great news! My friend told me that when she was growing up, her family didn't have a lot of money, so she'd take a spoonful of peanut butter and dunk it into honey when she wanted a sweet treat.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

Are we the only ones interested in loosing a few? I'm cool with that, but just curious





is it Sara or Sarah? And I know Debby!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> That's great news! My friend told me that when she was growing up, her family didn't have a lot of money, so she'd take a spoonful of peanut butter and dunk it into honey when she wanted a sweet treat.


yeah things are tight here $ wise so I get creative. Good or bad I make a lot of cookies, cupcakes, muffins stuff that will last and that I can send with hubby to work. Little monies lots of food!! lol!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't think many people venture to see these lower forums but I bet a bunch of members would be willing to join in. Wonder what happened to DragonsWish?

It's Sara. I was special - I was named after a Stevie Nicks song. Lol.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL! Stevie Nicks is good, thats cool!

I know I was just thinking the same thing! DragonsWish seemed so inspired to help people! I was going to follow that thread! Oh well, I'm going to try to not eat after 6 for my first week and I'll take next week when it comes! lol!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 8, 2013)

sorry!! I thought we were meeting in a week! (next week) Is Friday going to be alright? we can do it another day or time if y'all have a preference. Some group we are all unorganized lol. I'll add a link in the other post about the Dr. Oz. show yesterday, it was all very interesting. If one of you want to post on the back porch about this, that is fine or put it in a status update..maybe a couple more will join in with motivation.

I don't know what happened to Dragons Wish, she never posted on the days that she said she'd post, I hope she is OK? about a week after we moved to the new forum and I've not seen her.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

Weekends are usually touch and go for me, because thats when my husband is off from work and we do chores or spend time together. Fridays are a good day for me, but I can do any day if another day works better for you guys.

I posted about this forum on the back porch.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm good with Friday


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 9, 2013)

OK Friday it is then - 3pm Eastern time. Anyone who wants to share or join in please meet here...somebody please send me a reminder Friday afternoon!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok I thought it was 3:30 so here I am late..


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

So here is my update. At first I didn't do too well but since Tuesday I've not eaten anything after 6pm. I'm going to try to keep that up. So far this year I've cut out using so much butter and trying to not eat after 6. I tried the no seconds and I'm going to make that my goal this next week but so far no seconds just made me put more on my firsts. hehehe. I'm going to continue with my goal this week and add to it each week.

Monday evening I was...well really bad. I did good I thought but hubby got up and got 2 ice cream sandwiches at 8pm..I told him bring me my bag of chips. This is another goal for me this week I will NOT buy the bag of Lays lightly salted chips. I need a t shirt that says don't let me go down the chip aisle.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm getting online right now, just a sec...


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Even if you stick to it most days, that's still amazing and something to be proud of. I did great all week long until yesterday. There has been a whole lot of stress in my life trying to get the best of me but I've been staying strong. Well Wednesday my husband called me and told me that his job was laying off 25 guys but wouldn't tell them who. Hearing that was the final straw! I was beyond stressed yesterday between not knowing if he was one of them, and I had my eye appointment. Luckily, he wasn't one of the ones laid off, and the eye doctor told me that it just looks like inflamation to him. He said my eyes are extremely healthy and he gave me some anti-inflamation drops. So the things I was stressing over actually turned out alright. But by the time dinner rolled around, I didn't feel like cooking and instead, I had my husband take me out for a celebration dinner at Chilis. I find that my stomach has shrunk quite a bit, so I couldn't eat most of my meal. But I did eat a salad, some chips and salsa, and a piece of mini pizza. I felt real bad (it's hard when I can't weigh my food), but I woke up this morning with a weight loss from last Friday, so I couldn't beat myself up over it.






Maybe you could start using smaller plates at meals times? I use paper party plates, which are the same size as tea saucers. Then you could fill it with as much as you want, but it still wouldn't be what a normal plate would allow you to eat. A full tiny plate would give you the illusion that you have a full plate, compared to trying to cut down portions on a huge plate and you see a half empty plate.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey that is wonderful! I'm sorry you got so stressed but am happy it turned out to be good news!! Doing the smaller plate is a good idea I think I will try that. So I'll continue with the no butter, no eating after 6 and starting in the morning I'm going to use a saucer to eat supper on...and oh yeah no chips. i'm so glad to hear your eye is getting better.!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Saturday was good! Sunday not so much! Lol! The rest of the week has been pretty good! I've been doing the no eating after 6 and no sugar. Today my hubby went to the grocery store and we both went there hungery! Thats a BIG nono and i know better then that. But i only came home with a huge tub of cookies.... easily cold have been more garbage but i stuck to my list!

Glad everyone is trying and doing good! Stress is tough! Tuesday i wiped out on the ice and tweaked my back, but i think in a way it help! I'm not thinking about food only when my tummy growls! Lol!

Glad your eye is better Sara! And glad it was not your hubby on the list!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear you are sticking to your goals as well! Do you both have a certain goal in mind, like a number of pounds or a pant size?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh yeah! I need to be down 2 pants sizes when this is all said and done! I don't care how long it takes I need to be down 2 to feel comfy in my skin!

how about you guys?


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not aiming for the stars like in my younger years, now I just would like to comfortably wear a 16 or 18. I'm tall and big, even when I was skinny and wearing a 9 I was still a big girl, so 16/18 may sound fat to some but that's my goal and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats a great goal! I always wanted to be tall...._ but alas, it was not in the stars_... I am short! Hehehe! My MIL is tall and so is my hubby, and they cary their weight so much better me. I think a 16/18 is a reachable goal!



You can do it!!!!!

I think for this next week I'm going to continue with the 6pm and (trying my hardest) no sugar!

I do have an up date on my 3 cheese cake purchase! I only sampled 1 out of the 3 and that was the very first day I bought them. Hubby has been off and on swing shifts between midnight and days so I needed something to send with him to work!! PERFECT!!!! I made him a big dinner (that has to last at least 2-3 days) and a cheese cake! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm right at 5'10" ..forgot to add my start size, now I wear a 22 or 24. I'm sure the Dr. would say I need to lose 100lbs. but I'll be comfortable with 40 to 50, I don't want to lose over 50.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I have set small goals. Like I need to lose seven more pounds to reach what I weighed when I had surgery in 2008. After that, I have to lose 13 pounds to get to the weight I was when I was at Disneyland and had a rather embarrassing experience. So each of my goals have an important meaning to me.

Right now, weight loss is slow going. But I think thats better for you then dropping a ton of weight quickly. I'm trying to teach myself better food habits, rather then doing a fad diet. But knowing I'm working so hard and not seeing massive results does kind of get discouraging.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Thunder, I hope your back is doing better?

I wish I had your height Debby. I wear the same size as you do but I'm 5'2".


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

That's exactly how to do it Sara and with that mindset you'll succeed. I've found myself realizing why I did the fad diets for so many years, because it's too hard to cook and eat correctly.

How many times have y'all lost a lot and eventually gained it back?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

In 2001, I lost 70lbs in four months. I think I gained it all back plus an extra 20lbs within three years. (Starvation diets and pills do not give lasting results. Lol) I have yo-yoed between the same 20-30 pounds ever since.

I have crazy hormone problems which have not helped any.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I hate to cook (always have) but I'm beyond sick of fast food and frozen dinners. I'm sitting here talking about losing weight as I'm organizing my recipes. I'm trying so hard to cook homemade meals now, not only because they are easier to weigh and control myself, but because I need some variety. So I guess thats a long term goal of mine as well - to cook more. It's not so appetizing after I've just spent hours slaving over cooking it.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes how is your back Thunder? Wow Sara you are little! you couldn't even reach my cabinets to get the plates!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Debby - LB said:


> That's exactly how to do it Sara and with that mindset you'll succeed. I've found myself realizing why I did the fad diets for so many years, because it's too hard to cook and eat correctly.
> 
> How many times have y'all lost a lot and eventually gained it back?


I agree!! cooking good and eating healthy is hard! I love buttery thick heavy food, it's comforting. My ease in this is Mr. Picky(hubby). he likes things plain and basic. Also no side dishes for him. He likes one thing at a time and no salt. so thats a bonus! Some days I cook3-4 times a day for him and my son and all healthy is expensive. Some healthy, I can do! LOL!

I have fluctuated all my life between a 7 and a 14. But I'm 5'1 (with my tall shoes on shhhh! LOL!)



KanoasDestiny said:


> In 2001, I lost 70lbs in four months. I think I gained it all back plus an extra 20lbs within three years. (*Starvation diets and pills do not give lasting results. *Lol) I have yo-yoed between the same 20-30 pounds ever since.
> 
> I have crazy hormone problems which have not helped any.


I second that!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey, great idea! Maybe I should have my husband move our shelves up higher so I can't reach the food and plates. That could be a very easy weighloss solution.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

The most I lost at one time was 140 lbs. I spent the better part of my life dieting, up and down and I always gained back more than I lost. I used to go days without eating and the weight just dropped right off. I've never had a problem losing, all diets work it's just I can't stick to them, and I can't keep it off once I lose it. Now I'm trying to not really deprive myself of anything (except butter) I'm just trying to moderate what I eat.. I Love to cook, I don't cook healthy but I'm trying. I have started using a lot of herb blends to season instead of salt.

Speaking of hormones, did you get any tips about that from the Dr Oz transcripts?

gosh Thunder you are short too!! lol


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Debby - LB said:


> Yes how is your back Thunder? Wow Sara you are little! you couldn't even reach my cabinets to get the plates!


DUDE!!!! It hurt soooo bad!!!! LOL!! I'm better now! Heating blanket on the bed, layed on it on high for a few and I'm good! Thanks for asking! I really wiped out hard! Worst part....... I landed in cat poo!!!



I gave up and layed there and laughed then cryed and my poor mom didn't know what to do!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I tried to watch the episode but my laptop has been giving me some issues, especially with uploading videos. I believe I have an estrogen dominence. I had an ovary removed in '08 and my hormones and cycles have never been the same. My doctor told me that I need to lose weight in order to balance my hormones out. That's great advice, if it was actually easy to accomplish.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> Hey, great idea! Maybe I should have my husband move our shelves up higher so I can't reach the food and plates. That could be a very easy weighloss solution.


Hehehehehe!!! I like that idea!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

jacks said:


> DUDE!!!! It hurt soooo bad!!!! LOL!! I'm better now! Heating blanket on the bed, layed on it on high for a few and I'm good! Thanks for asking! I really wiped out hard! Worst part....... I landed in cat poo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO! That's terrible! Glad to hear you're doing better though.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

well tell that Dr. if he could balance your hormones maybe you could lose the weight!



Ewwwww there is nothing worse that cat crap!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

gotta go do chores! Good luck for the week everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Bye Thunder. Take care of that back, and good luck!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, he told me to take birth control to balance my hormones. But my husband and I are trying to get pregnant, so I can't take BC (not to mention I react to artificial hormones in the worst possible ways). But because my cycles and hormones are crazy, getting pregnant is next to impossible. I guess that's why I'm trying so hard to lose weight. Not to mention, m self confidence is shot. Everytime a stranger laughs around me, I worry it's AT me.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

See y'all next Friday!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm here... ate a whole lot of mixed vegetables with dinner and only a tiny bit of the casserole I'd made... but I love the veggies!!! 60 calories a serving (but I know I ate more than 1 serving!)


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I wish I had your devotion to veggies! I could live without fruit and vegetables, if it was possible


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2013)

Just checking in. I didn't have a goal this week, but I am reading the thread, now that I found it.

I wish I could go with the not eating after 6, but I'd have to forego supper to do that. We don't eat til after dark, too much to do outside.

I do need to try for a little self-control with snacking, so perhaps I should try that.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

We usually eat around 4:45-5:00, but I enjoy eating a dessert, even if it isn't cake (like it was tonight, heehee). I don't like going from 5:00pm to 7:00am the next morning without eating. Gotta keep the metabolism working to full cpacity.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 16, 2013)

Chanda & Jill Glad to see ya!!!

Are you guys going to make a goal for the week? or just following this evil struggle!! ??? LOL!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> Chanda & Jill Glad to see ya!!!
> 
> Are you guys going to make a goal for the week? or just following this evil struggle!! ??? LOL!!


I'll probablly just follow the struggle for now. I'm weak at this time of year, and snacking keeps me going. come spring/summer I might try to make goals, when I'm not stuck inside so much and snacking doesn't look better than anything else


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 17, 2013)

hi everyone,

I am just joining you and it is Sunday so I will try to remember to be back here on Friday. My goal until then is to keep track of my points (I am using the weight watchers system) an try to get at least 15 min a day of walking. I have about 135 lbs to lose, but working on the 10% rule. I want to get rid if (not lose because I don't ever want to find it back) 23lbs yet to get to my first goal. I am nearly 58yrs old and want to be able to use these painfilled knees when I am 78 so need to get some of the weight off, Maybe working with the horses this spring will help.

See you here on Friday.

Angie


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 18, 2013)

I've never tried Weight Watchers, but I know a lot of people who have success on it. Is it something easy to follow when you reach your goal? Most people I know seem to gain weight back, so it makes me wonder whether it's too strict for me.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 19, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I've never tried Weight Watchers, but I know a lot of people who have success on it. Is it something easy to follow when you reach your goal? Most people I know seem to gain weight back, so it makes me wonder whether it's too strict for me.


It is like almost any other program to get healthy. It is about healthy changes that you will live with for the rest of your life. It really doesn't matter if you count calories, count points, eat only certain foods or weigh every bite, when you reach your goal, you need to be willing to continue to do what you have been doing to get there. If you don't, the weight and bad habits will eventually win again. I have chosen weight watchers because it is easier for me to keep track of points that calories. I currently get 36 daily points and 49 weekly points. I know the point value of nearly all the foods I regularly eat and most fruits and vegetables are point free. I can almost keep track in my head most of the day--especially if I am away from home. When I eat out, I go online and find the restaurant we plan to go to and most will have nutrition values of their menus on their websites. I then use my little point calculator (bought from weight watchers) to figure a couple of menu items and I usually know what I will order before I get there and don't even look at the menu in the restaurant. Calorie counting has never worked for me.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 19, 2013)

Counting calories never worked for me either. It became a pain to sit there adding things up, then dividing them among portions. Most of the time I either added too many calories or not enough. :/


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 19, 2013)

one of my tricks is to keep a list of foods that I have eaten in a spiral notebook. I put the detailed name of the food (not just soup, but progresso vegetable classics hearty tomato) I put the amount I ate and the point cost for that amount. That way, I don't have to look things up all the time. I use the same notebook that I am using to keep track. I make the list on the back pages and use the front pages for daily consumption lists. I also make another list with exercise that I do and approx. points per 10 or 15 minutes. That way I have an idea how many I use when I do anything and I keep track of that on my daily consumptions lists as well--just in case I go over my daily points so I know that I don't go over my exercise points--if possible.

When I need a new notebook, I cut the list pages out and tape them to the back pages of the new book. We have to keep this as easy as possible.

Also, if I buy a new food, I will figure the points per serving and put it on the list so that I don't have to do that work when I am hungry.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats a smart way of keeping track. I wish I would have had my food scale when I was counting calories because it would have made exact amounts a lot easier. What I wouldn't give to have a skinny person's metabolism. Lol.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 20, 2013)

I also have a lot of small plastic containers with lids (1/4 cp, 1/2 cp,ect) and if I do buy some of my favorite things like m&m's or jelly belly jelly beans, I will measure the whole package into the little containers and then put them in the freeze compartment of the fridge in the back room. That way they are not in my face all the time and I only bring one out at a time. If I am busy, I won't take the time to walk all the way back there to get one. I will usually eat some grapes or carrots or a banana instead.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't forget, meet up here today at 3:00 (east coast), 12:00 (west coast), or whatever time in the middle (depending on your time zone). I'll be a little late because I don't get home until 15 minutes after. Can't wait to hear how you all are doing!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi guys!




I just wanted to keep in touch with everyone! Life has been super stressful this week but I have been sticking to my goals! Nothing after 6pm and no sugar!(pretty much



) I have to say for me the stress kinda helps because I'd rather



then eat. But all in all I have alot to be thankful for and you all are one of them! I'm going to be quick off and on today so I wish you all the best of luck and maybe I'll be able to check in later!!!




Everybody!!!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, I am here a bit early because I am about to go and start a cleaning project and once started, I can't stop or I will never start again. I did not have a great week. Winter is really hard for me and being in the house with hubby 24/7 makes me even crazier. I did manage to lose a tiny bit this week and that took every bit of will power that I could muster. I have decided not to wait till it feels like spring to start my spring cleaning so that may make the next week better.

jacks'thunder--so glad you were able to mostly stick to your plan for the week. Sorry the week was so stressful. I hope things are better for you next week.

Well, I need to go or I won't get started. I will be back later this evening. Have a great week everyone. I know we can all do this one day at a time. Happy Friday everyone!!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm here! lol So happy to hear you stuck to your goals jacks'thunder especially through the stress! and danigirl a BIG congrats on your weight loss this week!!! I don't think I lost any but maybe just a little, I do feel like I did great with the smaller plate. I do know I did NOT do well with the no eating after 6 this week, it seems like before I know it it's after 6.

danigirl I read back on some of your posts, very good tips for storing snacks and portion sizes. On the ww program you are following can you tell me what you eat for lunch and supper?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi ladies, I'm here too! Glad to hear that you've been sticking to your goals Jack'sThunder. It must be something about this week, because it has been really stressful for me too. Dannigirl, cleaning house is a good form of exercise.



I have almst as much motivation to clean house, as I do to lose weight. Lol. Debbie, are you using a saucer/salad plate?

I've done pretty well this week. I have almost reached a 10 pound loss this past month (9.5 pounds). The first three weeks were the hardest with trying to cut out snacking, but this past week was a piece of cake (mmmm...cake sounds good. Lol). I'll be happy with just 2 or 3 pounds a week.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 22, 2013)

It's a salad size plate, sometimes it needs side bodies on it but it is holding less! I hear you about the housework! don't worry once you reach a certain age the shiny no dust shelves won't seem so important anyway. Congratulations on your weight loss too that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the first few days of using the smaller plates were the worst. My husband still uses the large ones and it was hard to see how much he could eat and I couldn't. Lol


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 22, 2013)

I still eat many of the things I ate before--just less and measure it all--for my evening meal. I try to eat a salad for lunch. I always add some protein in the form of boiled eggs and/or fat free ham or turkey lunch meat. I then use fat free dressing. For breakfast, I try to have either oatmeal with honey and/or fresh or frozen fruit mixed in or I have two eggs either poached or fried in olive oil on a slice of toast. I always have 8oz of 1% chocolate milk first thing in the morning with my pills. I take a couple of prescriptions and a bunch of vitamins and supplements every morning. I love my chocolate milk so it is my one indulgence and I will drink it as long as I can and still be losing weight if I am following the plan in all other ways.

I get 36 points every day at the weight I am now and have 49 weekly points that I can dip into. I also gain points for my activity. Since I am pretty heavy, I earn a point for every 10 minutes walking or cleaning house. I try not to use the weekly points. I try, instead to do enough activity to get the points I need for going over my daily points. Tonight, I had fried fish and French fries and that added up to 18 points but I earned 14 points with my house cleaning and working with the horses today.

When I eat a salad, all the veggies I put on don't cost me any points. The eggs are 2 pts each and the fat free lunch meat is about 1 pt per oz. The fat free salad dressing is 1pt for 2Tablespoons. Nearly all fat free meats (or very well drained meats) are 1pt per oz. All fresh and frozen fruit without sugar are point free.

OK, I got a little long winded. LOL Have a great weekend.


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2013)

I forgot its Friday, as far as this thread goes, but remembered to eat my fish (well, technically not eat other meats, fish is ok on Fridays during lent). With our lousy weather, I've been doing lousy thinking about dieting, but I'm sure the trudging through the snow banks is doing me a lot of good.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 23, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> Hi ladies, I'm here too! Glad to hear that you've been sticking to your goals Jack'sThunder. It must be something about this week, because it has been really stressful for me too. Dannigirl, cleaning house is a good form of exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME



That's sooo cool!! Your doing great!

Dannigirl, gosh that way of eating sounds so exhausting!



I have already stated the fact I'm a lazy eater, I'm not sure I could do it the way you do!! LOL!! I have a points calculator, and that little book to write everything down. My MIL is a huge diet hopper and she has done Weight Watchers on 4 or 5 different occasions.She has lost well every time but always gains it back.I have to give you alot of credit, you sound very motavated and that's a huge part of loosing it and keeping it off! I enjoy your posts a lot( even if it makes me tired just reading about eating that way



Hehehe!) keep them coming!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 23, 2013)

chandab said:


> I forgot its Friday, as far as this thread goes, but remembered to eat my fish (well, technically not eat other meats, fish is ok on Fridays during lent). With our lousy weather, I've been doing lousy thinking about dieting, but I'm sure the trudging through the snow banks is doing me a lot of good.


I would think so!! Those pictures of your snow banks make my snow issue look like July in Florida!!! LOL!! Yumm I love fish!! I don't get to eat it often because I'm not 100% sure how to cook it properly and have everyone enjoy it. I saw some beautiful fresh cut pieces at the store the other day for right around 2 dollars for a piece( I don't remember what type but they were big and white! LOL). They looked wonderful but I passed because I didn't want to ruin them.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 23, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, it is not all that difficult. Once a food is on the list, it is so easy. The hardest part to all of it is measuring/weighing the food I eat. That is why I like weight watchers. I don't have to measure any vegetables or fruits. I can just get some and eat it and don't have to count it. I wish I were as motivated as I sound. This weight loss stuff really bites. I wish there were some magic pill or voodoo doll or something. That would be so darn much easier. LOL. Have a great weekend.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> I would think so!! Those pictures of your snow banks make my snow issue look like July in Florida!!! LOL!! Yumm I love fish!! I don't get to eat it often because I'm not 100% sure how to cook it properly and have everyone enjoy it. I saw some beautiful fresh cut pieces at the store the other day for right around 2 dollars for a piece( I don't remember what type but they were big and white! LOL). They looked wonderful but I passed because I didn't want to ruin them.


Well, I'm a lazy cooker, I just buy fish sticks and such out of the frozen food section. I really like the new Gortons seasoned fillets, not exactly sure what htey are called; I tried the seasoned Tilapia and really like it (hubby didn't like the seasoning, but he's a very picky eater). This is the one I've had (I think, I know its the skillet crisp, but not certain of flavor; although since this is garlic, that would be a flavor hubby doesn't like): http://gortons.com/product/skillet-crisp-tilapia-garlic-herb


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 29, 2013)

Dannigirl Thank you for the examples of what you eat on the WW program. I used eggs for protein a lot this week and chicken breast, also am making the change to healthier dressing for my salads. I still didn't do well with the no food after 6 so since the time changed and the days are getting longer I'm happy I can say I ate no food after 7.

I'm still using the saucer and this week I ate a lot of salads as meals and stir fry. I did mess up yesterday when I realized I had a half pound of spaghetti in the closet. Somehow it got cooked and mixed in with my stir fry vegetables and I felt compelled to eat it all at one sitting....which is my downfall when it comes to carbs.

I can say I'm happy that I'm making changes I can stick with. This next week my goal is to keep doing what I've been doing plus add fish to my evening meals and (this is a biggie for me) not fry anything this week. Tues. I did fry chicken livers OMG they were awesome and of course since it was fried I had to make gravy. bad me.

I'll look forward to seeing all of your updates this week.!! i hope each of you were able to stick with your plan and if not? well, we need to realize it's not a big deal because we can always start over.

I have found that it helps me to start each day being grateful for what I have by spending quiet time with the Lord and telling myself I'm happy, and I accept myself like I am. Remember Al Frankens daily affirmations on SNL? I loved that show way back when!! I’m good enough, I’m smart enough, and dog-gone it, people like me. I deserve good things, I am entitled to my share of happiness, I refuse to beat myself up, I am attractive person, I am fun to be with.

I think maybe what we need to do is not try to meet at a certain time, just check in here _sometime_ each Friday with a recap of how our week went and maybe leave a tip or recipe or encouragement.

Knowing that I need to reflect back on the week is helping me and reading your stories is encouragement for me.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 29, 2013)

That's great Debbie! Using the smaller saucer will get easier and easier.





I agree, I think we should get on here whenever we can each Friday. As for my progress this week, I actually gained two pounds from last week's weigh-in. Ugh, trying not to let it discourage me. Last night I felt ravenous though, and fried me up some tortilla chips (bad Sara, bad!). I was craving salt, and since we don't keep junk in the house much anymore, it was my only way of getting it. I should have baked them instead, but sometimes you just need some good ol' fried food. It's out of my system now, so I will start anew today. You asked on the other page if I take anything for water retention. I used to have high blood pressure and my doctor years ago prescribed me a diuretic that I had to take daily. I still have some of those pills left over, so if the water retention gets TOO bad, I will take one of them. But it usually never reaches that point. I also have some herbal pills, I think they have dandelion or something like that in them. I haven't noticed if they work too well because they sure don't work like my diuretic does, but it might be a more subtle thing.

My biggest issue is trying to fit in more fruits and veggies into my diet. My typical daily meals go something like this...

Breakfast - Fried egg white and cheese sandwich, or a tv dinner

Lunch - A ham or turkey sandwich (no veggies other then lettuce)

Dinner - Whatever we eat, plus maybe a half cup of veggies

Dessert - This week it's been plain yogurt with some crushed pineapple added to it.

That's it. I think this week, I'm going to make some rice and stuff it full of veggies, and eat that at lunch time. My absolute favorite food is salad, but I like thousand island dressing, so it's more fattening for me then good.

I do plan to swim a lot this summer if I can get my eye healed up before then. The only problem is that after I swim for an hour or two, I'm starved and I usually eat a bit more then I should. That's going to be really hard for me to control, that's why I'm trying to get a hold on shrinking my stomach now before summer hits.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 29, 2013)

I cannot be here this afternoon. We are doing mini cart rides at the assisted living place my parents live. First major job for the year and looking forward to that.

I have been adding frozen veggies to just about everything but my oatmeal. In my oatmeal, I add fruit. Eggs with veggies for breakfast. Nice salad for lunch and for dinner I will add veggies to almost anything--one way or another. I would even add it to spaghetti or pasta dishes. Great filler and good for you.

Will try to get back here later this evening. If not, I hope all of you have a great week.

Keep smiling and starting each day anew. We CAN do this.

Angie


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 29, 2013)

I love reading all of your updates each week, sharing in the successes and setbacks. It's comforting to know that while our battles are our own, we're all fighting the same war, so to speak.





I'm doing just "okay" this week, as I had some slip-ups (nameably a Big Mac combo and a whole row of Oreos in one sitting...darn they were good!) but hubby and I ate pretty well the rest of the week and we have been sticking to our workouts. I feel stronger and have more energy overall but I haven't noticed any difference in the way my clothes fit and still feel like the Big Bad Wolf during the workouts--huffing, and puffing, and pounding the house down



Hopefully we will start "seeing" our results in month #2.

I love fried foods but cooking them makes such a mess of my stove that the cleanup just isn't worth it to me. Who said being lazy wasn't good for you?



Since there are only two of us, we cook most of our meals in the toaster oven. I'm also looking for more microwave recipes for my stoneware covered baker...right now all I know how to make in it is 15min lava cake, which is _*definitely*_ not on the "healthy list!"

Keep up the good work, everyone!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 29, 2013)

Sugary, your posts always make me smile and laugh.





I did have a whopper and fries last weekend, but I had to split the whopper in half and eat it for two meals. Who woulda guessed that one whopper and some fries would be more then 8 oz?


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 29, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> Sugary, your posts always make me smile and laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Glad to be of service








You are a brave soul; I eat my share of leftovers but fast food is one thing I refuse to reheat! Kudos to you for sticking with your portions though.


----------



## chandab (Mar 29, 2013)

We don't have a Burger King around here, but there is a Mc Donald's. To be honest, I hardly ever eat beef when we eat out, it just doesn't taste as good as our home grown beef, so I usually eat chicken or fish when we eat out. [unfortunately, we are out of homegrown beef right now; we didn't get our steer to the processor this fall, so ran out, and are now waiting for decent weather to be able to haul him in. I've had to buy grocery store beef, and its just not the same, nor as good.] Anyway, back to McDonald's, I really like their grilled chicken sandwiches or salads, I know the dressing is full of calories, but still a bit better than a completely greasy burger. And, my favorite lately is the grilled chicken snack wrap, I usually get ranch; actually I get two of them and forego the fries (but usually steal a few from Shayne). When we go to town and hubby choses McDonald's for lunch, he always says we're going for an oil change.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 29, 2013)

Things have been ok here. I'm glad to hear about you all that are sticking to it!! That's great! I'm still hanging in there with you all! No sugar, no 6pm are my goals!

I don't feel like I have lost anything. I think because I'm eating less(stress) my body is going in to starvation mode and what I do eat is staying put. Time will tell..

I really enjoy this every week! Just to hear what every one is up to is very up lifting!

p.s. I HATE McDonalds! Thank Gosh that's the only fast food restaurant in town because I can keep away from it no problem! LOL!

Give me KFC, Burger King, or Taco Bell any day!!! LOL!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, we only have McDonald's (from your list), and I already stated what I like there. But, we also have a Subway and a local taco place called Taco Shack (not as good as Taco Bell, but it'll do). My downfall... The Chinese restuarant has lunch buffet, and its oh so good; but I try to save that for just a treat, now and then.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh man, we have EVERYTHING within a 15 minute drive - 3 McDonalds, 2 Burger Kings, 2 Carl's Jrs, 4 Subways, 3 Del Tacos (it's a California thing), 2 Jack N the Boxes, In N Out, Panda Palace, Panda Express, Chipotlet, Churches Chicken, Popeyes, Long John Silvers, Weinersnitzel, Arby's, El Pollo Loco, Taco Bell, Chilis, Sizzlers, Foster Freeze, and a few other restuarants and pizza places. Sooo much temptation...I know I've hit the lowest of the low when I've ate out so much that absolutely no fast food sounds good.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Chanda, I can relate to the Chinese buffet. I allow myself to get it take out once a month and then I get it home and divide it into 3 meals in sealed plastic containers and have Chinese three days in a row. If I did not divide it before I started eating it, I would eat 3/4 of it before I stopped. I can easily stay away from most other fast food. We fry very little in oil. We do pan fry hamburger, but then drain it until it is dry. If I do fry anything else like eggs or something, I use pam canola spray or a dab of olive oil. My main downfall, is chocolate. I don't like dark chocolate, but put anything with milk or white chocolate in front of me and it doesn't stay there long. That is one thing I simply cannot eat in small portions. I will divide it and then eat one portion and go get another and another ect till it is all gone.




Since my husband doesn't really eat that much chocolate, there is no problem keeping it out of the house--as long as it doesn't jump into my shopping cart.





We had a great afternoon doing rides and letting children play with a mini horse. We haven't done it much since last fall and it was a nice way to start the year. Love the two young ladies that helped us. My 14yr old niece even gave my dad--her grandpa--a ride in the cart. Love it.

Have a Blessed Easter with lots of family. Monday is a new week so we will all do well.

Angie


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 29, 2013)

I love chocolate also! Same as you, no dark only white or milk!!!! (mmmmmm peanut butter eggs!!!



)

You have a great Easter also!!!

Good Chinese food is hard to find in my town but the next town over has some good stuff!! We'll get it once in a while but not often. My son just went to a birthday party at a pizza buffet place and OMG I was in heaven!!! LOL!! My mother in law and I stopped there the other day after shopping and man was it good!

Yep I could live off pizza and chocolate!!!! LOL!! I don't but I would if I could!!! Hehehe!!


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 30, 2013)

LOL. I could live off pizza and chocolate also. I love the Cadbury cream eggs. Only allow them in my basket once a year. Got a box of 5 this year--figuring I would eat one a day. You guessed it. All gone in 24 hours. Even made me feel yucky, but I would probably do it again. If I could ever overdose on any one thing, it would probably be chocolate.

OK, need to get my mind on good foods like salad, grilled chicken and oatmeal and such.

Have a great day.


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2013)

As long as we are talking fast food, I forgot one... Dairy Queen, don't go there often, but a nice treat in summer, I like a good Blizzard now and then.


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Here it is Friday again. Where did the week go? Had so many little things to do this week that the big stuff sorta got pushed aside. I did gain a little over the Easter Holiday, but managed to get more exercise in this week than I have been. My goal for this coming week is to pay more attention to the food I consume and count all the points and to continue to get more exercise. The weather is supposed to be amazing so going out and working with the horses should be a lot easier.

Life is good and we are all wonderful. I may not be back today since I am trying to get my taxes in order. Nothing like the last minute. Well, I am earlier than last year when I finished them the day before they were due.

Have a great weekend and I will probably check back in again on Monday.

Angie


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi ladies, I was just checking in. It has been a very stressful month for me. Last weekend, my mom gave me an easter basket full of candy, so of course I've been a chow hound and ate a bit too much. I've been under so much stress, it's a miracle I haven't went back to stress eating, I just eat a couple pieces of candy and I'm good.

I also came down with a cold this week, so water wasn't cutting it (drank lots of soda). Being sick did however make me less hungry. All in all, I have maintained a 10 pound weight loss over the past 6 weeks. I seem to be staying at the same weight right now. I'm on springbreak right now (a whole week off from work), so I'd say being stuck at home all day and not gaining anything has been something to be proud of. I am cooking more at home now (did eat fast food after my eye appointment yesterday), and still striving to add more fruits and veggies, but I think that will take some time. I also want to add more milk to my diet - I don't drink enough.

Anyway, hope you all have been good.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 5, 2013)

Ahh I'm late again!! LOL! Glad to hear you all are still trying!! Keep it up we can do this!! I'm finding a few homes for some of my critters so life has been busy and stressy right now. Tomorrow should be the last of it, my morgan will go to a wonderful Christian children's camp. Life is changing a lot here and so are my eating habits. I had a bowl of cereal and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. I'm trying but as soon as this is over I can focus more.

Good luck ladies and don't give up!!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 12, 2013)

Like last Friday, I am wondering where the week went. So many small things that make the time fly. I did not do well in the diet and exercise dept, so when I weighed in yesterday morning, I was heavier--as I expected. I did good yesterday and so far today, I am doing good also, so I plan to make this coming week a good one.

I hope you all had a better week than I did in the diet/exercise department. The rest of my week was busy, but good. Have a great weekend.

Angie


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2013)

Our weather has been miserable, wet/snowy and gloomy, so I've been snacking way too much lately. If I'm stuck inside, I tend to snack too much. I'm anxiously awaiting springs arrival, so I can get something done.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm with ya! Bad bad week for me!! No snow here but everything else, yuck. I'll do better this week!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm here and still "on it" but the same plan. Lots of veggies! I'm making a big pot of chicken veggie soup tomorrow and having salads with it. Trying NOT to have muffins or something, too... but that may remain to be seen.


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't believe another whole week has gone by. I think we had about 5" of rain yesterday and I wanted to eat junk all day. I didn't though. I didn't stay perfect, but I didn't go crazy so I am ok with that. I did lose 4 lbs last week. I just decided to get serious and gave myself no excuses for messing up. Hopefully I can keep that momentum up for a while longer.

I hope you all had a good week and have a great weekend ahead.

Angie


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 19, 2013)

Yesterday I did horrible! A week's worth of not wanting to eat caught up with me and nothing seemed to satisfy my hunger. Oh well, today is my last day of antibitics, so between that and a 'bit' less stress, I'm hoping to jump back on my portion control tomorrow. Can't wait!

Yesterday I did horrible! A week's worth of not wanting to eat caught up with me and nothing seemed to satisfy my hunger. Oh well, today is my last day of antibitics, so between that and a 'bit' less stress, I'm hoping to jump back on my portion control tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 19, 2013)

Since the last week has been bad for you, then the next week will be good. Take care of your health first and then take care of the portion control.

Angie


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 19, 2013)

Sara I hope you are feeling better now that you are finishing up your antibiotics. I hope your next week is better!



4 lbs, go Angie!! Stay strong.

I got back to my workouts Wednesday like I promised myself I would...ouch, that was a rude awakening after being "off" nearly a week! We have not shopped for groceries except milk in two weeks so we are out of a lot of the healthy (and tasty) stuff I like to eat. Not even enough milk left to make flan tonight



So instead of eating healthy items that fill me up I am cleaning up leftover junk food that leaves me still hungry afterward--I'm looking forward to going food shopping tomorrow. I have been craving Pizza Hut all week but not sure if we can afford to eat out this weekend after getting a surprise $110 vet bill for doing a fecal egg test for 2 horses.



($110! I'm still mad and shocked that it cost that much; at our previous vet's it was in the neighborhood of $10...)



Anyway, I'm looking forward to the weekend--hoping for some good weather for some horse activities in addition to our "around-the-house" projects!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 19, 2013)

I think I'm feeling better. I seem a bit less stressed and am sleeping better the past couple nights (even took a two-hour nap after work today). I just want to be back to my old normal self. It's sad when being fat is the least of my worries. :/

Good luck ladies! It's a new week with new chances.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 2, 2013)

I've not been posting much but I do read over new entries a couple times a week when I'm here doing updates and it's so good to hear you all still trying!! Dannigril congratulations on your continued weight loss and Sara I'm glad to hear you are feeling better, don't beat yourself up over getting sidetracked sometimes you just keep trying. It will all fall in place and you'll win this battle. What you said about "being fat is the least of my worries" is true_ it should be_ but I know that like me it's probably at the top of your list of worries. SugaryCharm keep sticking to your workouts, some type of regular exercise is the number one way to get healthy. jacksthunber and chandab good luck to you both as well! All your posts do help encourage other people so keep up the good work!

I've been doing pretty good with my dieting it has helped me to watch the fat and sodium, and using the small plate has really helped.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear you're doing well Debby. I jumped back in with both feet yesterday (new month, new motivation!), although I did eat McDonalds for dinner. BUT I ate an apple for dessert, so it almost makes up for it.


----------



## chandab (May 10, 2013)

Ok, ladies, its Friday, where are you?

I'm inside, trying to avoid the wind, and doing little else. Ended up in town 3x this week, so not good for eating healthy. Gotta say, the new McDonald's Premium Chicken Wraps are pretty darn good; I've had the snack wraps before, but this is a full-size, yummy wrap. Ate chicken every time I was in town: Monday, chicken soft tacos for supper; Wednesday, grilled chicken breast sandwich; Thursday, the grilled chicken wrap; those all would have been some what healthy meals, if I hadn't add the fried potatoes to go with (Potatoe Ole`s, and then fries twice, but I love McDonald's fries).

Vet's coming out this after to C-section a cow, and hopefully save the calf; planned C-section, rather than emergency. Wouldn't you know, the wind is just screaming through here today. I'm trying to get dishes done before then, so the counters are clear.

I feel like I should be doing something outside and productive, but that wind is just too nasty, and I really don't want to eat horse poop dust that would be blowing in the wind if I were to be out there trying to clean up.

I tried a frozen fruit and yogurt smoothie the other day, don't know what went wrong, but it didn't taste all that good, wondering if my frozen fruit was freezer burned, it had been in the freezer awhile (and it had been previously opened). The yogurt tasted fine, so I don't think it was the yogurt.

Best get back to those dishes, they're calling me...


----------



## SugaryCharm (May 10, 2013)

Chanda, did you add any sweetener to your smoothie? I think there is normally quite a bit of sugar added to commercial smoothies so just yogurt + fruit might be a bit shocking if you're not used to it!




I hope your calf pulls through. I laughed reading about your "horse poop dust!"



I've heard that works better than Chapstick to keep you from licking your lips!





I've been in a bit of a funk this week...it's been too quiet here lately. Too muddy to work horses but I haven't had the time or materials needed to work on my upcoming "inside projects" either. Took one of our kitties to the vet today as his recurring "ear-funk" problem was back (we are 2 years and 2 fatty tumor removals into this struggle), only to find out that the poor guy has grown another polyp inside his ear canal. He is the sweetest and most laid-back cat I've ever met, which makes it that much more painful for me to see him struggle with this over and over. The vet gave me some drops to put in his ear every 6 hours for the next 5 days so hopefully that will help him...otherwise we are looking at a third surgery.

I have been off the workout wagon for going on 3 weeks now while I have been recovering from a couple of horse-related incidents. Feeling better now so I'm hoping to get crackin' this weekend! Speaking of weekends, I hope you all have a nice, relaxing/fun one ahead of you!!


----------



## chandab (May 10, 2013)

With low fat vanilla yogurt and frozen berries, the previous smoothies were just fine, so I really think the fruit was freezer burned.

Calf came through the C-section, cute little black heifer, will be a few days before we know how strong she is, but so far, so good.

There is an immune booster supplement you can give cats that might help your kitty. won't cure what he's got, but would hopefully help him fight it. Its called Duralactin, it comes in a paste. http://www.vetrxdirect.com/product/view/duralactin-feline-l-lysine Don't know if it would be appropriate for what your kitty has, but I used it on our siameseX that had respiratory issues as a kitten, he had a chronic sinus infection.


----------

